# New species of catfish discovered!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hehe, enjoy!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol I really wondered as I first saw your topic on this section! 
Hey, it looks like your tank is too small for it! Be careful, new species!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL! :lol:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe your tank is over stocked. ;-)



RC


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahaha  :lol:  that's great!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW - Must be like a whale breaths air from the surface.

Seriously though. Through the studies being made there are 4 to 5 new species of fish still being discovered daily on deep sea expeditions.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol thanx guys, just one of them moments, u know?

Hey fish_doc, u go by fishnut in CF chat?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i think fishnut2 goes by fishnut.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

no thats not me. I dont go to the chats. I just post here and other forums.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Is that your cat MalawianPro?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yup, and 30L tank...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He's a bottom feeder for true!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

lmao!!! that picture just made my day malawian! :lol:

you may want to consider a bigger tank though :wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

see how happy i make people


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, you've got a very funny kitty there.


----------

